# Heater broke in half...



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

My heater was hidden behind the background plants and I had no idea it had broken in half and all the coils fell out and rusted and I am guessing that is why i lost a few fish. I did a 50% wc and tested the water again today and the ammonia came up as a yellow-orange color like the color of nitrate just starting to show up. I have no idea what that means and am worried I need to do something else. The fish seem ok except for the Gourami who suddenly started hiding squished between the glass and the bg plants. He now has a white patch on his head that looks like his scales fell off and one tiny red dot along with his dorsal fin pretty much lying down. I moved him to the quarintine tank and added aquarium salt and melafix and he already seems to be a tiny bit perkier. Any ideas?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Can you move them all out of the tank till you figure out how bad the water is?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

pjones said:


> Can you move them all out of the tank till you figure out how bad the water is?


I could try but I'm treating the Gourami in the quarintine tank and don't know if there is enough room for all of them in there. I'm going to do another wc here in a few. No one seems to be in distress. How do I go about finding out how bad the water is?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Thinking about it, the water changes seems like the best way. Might wanna change the filter also, to be sure that no rust or anything else is built up in there


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

pjones said:


> Thinking about it, the water changes seems like the best way. Might wanna change the filter also, to be sure that no rust or anything else is built up in there


I'm going to do all that tomorrow night, ran out of time to do it tonight...final tomorrow - yuck! Thanks!


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jccaclimber said:


> That isn't by chance a Marineland heater is it?


nope don't think it was...why?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

How are the fish?


----------

